# " أوصنا لابن داود مبارك الآتي باسم الرب أوصنا في الأعالي."



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*دخول المسيح أورشليم في موكب عظيم

*







مت1:21-11 + مر1:11-11 + لو29:19-44 + يو12:12-19

هذا اليوم كان في خطة الله هي يوم إعلان ملكه ونوع ملكه. فدخل المسيح أورشليم في 
*موكب ملك كمنتصر غالب في الحرب*، 
لكـــــــن *بتواضع ومحبة* وما حدث من إستقبال الناس له لم يكن بترتيب بشري إنما هو بترتيب إلهي. وكملك دخل بيت أبيه أي الهيكل ليطهره.



(مت1:21-11)

بيت عنيا وبيت فاجي هما من ضواحي أورشليم فهما تحسبان أنهما من أورشليم. فهناك طريق واحد منها إلى أورشليم وبيت عنيا توجد على السفح الشرقي، شمال جبل الزيتون، وبيت فاجي على السفح الشرقي، جنوب جبل الزيتون، أمّا السفح الغربي لجبل الزيتون فيقع عليه بستان جثسيماني.ونلاحظ أن قمة جبل الزيتون تحجب رؤيا أورشليم عمن هو في بيت عنيا. وقد أتى المسيح إلى بيت عنيا لوليمة سمعان الأبرص عشية يوم الأحد.

ودخل المسيح فصحنا إلى أورشليم عشية يوم 10نيسان، وهو اليوم الذي يحفظ فيه خروف الفصح حتى يقدم يوم 14نيسان. فالمسيح دخل أورشليم في نفس اليوم الذي يختارون فيه خروف الفصح. كانت أورشليم تكتظ بالحجاج (أع8:2-11) ويقدرهم يوسيفوس بحوالي 2.700.000حاج.

ونلاحظ أن الأناجيل الأربعة إهتمت بهذا الأسبوع الأخير من حياة السيد المسيح فمثلاً إنجيل متى إشتمل على الإصحاحات 21-28 ليروي فيها ما حدث في هذا الأسبوع، أسبوع آلام السيد والذي قدّم فيه السيد نفسه ليكون فصحنا ويعبر بنا من الظلمة إلى ملكوته الأبدي.



الآيات (1-3): "ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين. قائلاً لهما اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاً معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما. وإن قال لكما أحد شيئاً فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما فللوقت يرسلهما."

جاءوا إلى بيت فاجي= ومرقس يقول بيت فاجي وبيت عنيا.. وأنظر الرسم، ومنه نفهم أن حدود بيت عنيا وبيت فاجي مشتركة ولهم طريق واحد مشترك إلى أورشليم. وقلنا سابقاً أن بيت عنيا تعني بيت الألم والعناء. أمّا بيت فاجي فتعني بيت التين (ربما لكثرة أشجار التين فيها). ولكن التينة تشير للكنيسة التي يجتمع أفرادها في محبة، وهي في العالم في عناء (الحدود مشتركة) لكن المسيح في وسطها. يفرح بالحب الذي فيها ويشترك في ألامها ويرفعها عنها ويعزيها وهي على الأرض. أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاً معها= أمّا باقي الإنجيليين (مرقس ولوقا ويوحنا) فقد ذكروا الجحش فقط وقالوا لم يجلس عليه أحد قط. وقال معظم الأباء أن الأتان المربوطة تشير لليهود الذين كانوا مؤدبين بالناموس مرتبطين به، خضعوا لله منذ زمان. لكنهم في تمردهم وعصيانهم مثل الحمار الذي إنحط في سلوكه ومعرفته الروحية، يحمل أحمالاً ثقيلة من نتائج خطاياه الثقيلة، والحمار حيوان دنس بحسب الشريعة. وهو من أكثر حيوانات الحمل غباءً، هكذا كان البشر قبل المسيح. أمّا الجحش فيمثل الأمم الشعب الجديد الذي لم يكن قد إستخدم للركوب من قبل، ولم يروَّض لا بالناموس ولا عَرِف الله، عاشوا متمردين أغبياء في وثنيتهم، لم يستخدمه الله قبل ذلك ولذلك فهم بلا مران سابق وبلا خبرات روحية. (مز12:49). أتان= أنثى الحمار. جحش= حمار صغير.

ومتى وحده لأنه كتب لليهود أشار للأتان والجحش، أمّا باقي الإنجيليين فلأنهم كتبوا للأمم أشاروا فقط للجحش. ربما ركب المسيح على الأتان فترة من الوقت، وعلى الجحش فترة أخرى ليريح الجحش. لكن الإنجيليين الثلاثة يشيروا لبدء دخول الإيمان للأمم.

ونلاحظ في (رؤ2:6) أن المسيح ظهر راكباً على فرس أبيض يشير لنا نحن المؤمنين. فالمسيح يقودنا في معركة ضد إبليس وخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب فينا. حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين= رمز لمن أرسلهم المسيح من تلاميذه إلى اليهود والأمم. قولا الرب محتاج إليهما= هذه تشير لأن الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون (يهوداً وأمم). ولاحظ أنه لم يقول ربك محتاج أو ربنا محتاج بل الرب محتاج فهو رب البشرية كلها، وأتى من أجل كل البشرية. وهو هنا يتطلع إلى البشرية ليس في تعالي بل كمن هو محتاج إلى الجميع، يطلب قلوبنا مسكناً له وحياتنا مركبة سماوية تحمله. فحلاّهما= هذه هي فائدة الكرازة التي قام بها التلاميذ في العالم، أن يؤمن العالم فَيُحَّلُ من رباطات خطيته (يو22:20،23) التي كان يحملها كما يحمل الحمار الأثقال على ظهره. الكنيسة تحل أولادها من رباطات الخطية ليملك عليها المسيح ويقودها لكن كفرس في معركة ضد الشيطان.

*ونلاحظ أن المسيح* لم يدخل أورشليم ولا مرّة، ولا أي مدينة أخرى في موكب مهيب بهذه الصورة سوى هذه المرة لإعلان سروره بالصليب، وهو قبل هذا الموكب فهو حسبه موكبه كملك يملك بالصليب. ويوحنا وحده الذي أشار لهتاف الجماهير بقولهم ملك إسرائيل. ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يدخل كالقادة العسكريين على حصان فهو مملكته ليست من هذا العالم، ويرفض مظاهر العظمة العالمية والتفاخر العالمي. ويطلب فقط مكاناً في القلوب، يحمل عنها خطاياها التي تئن من ثقلها (كالحمار) فترد لهُ جميله بأن تسكنه في قلبه (مز22:73،32) فيحولها لمركبة سماوية (مز10:18) إن قال لكما أحد شيئاً= غالباً كان صاحب الحمار من تلاميذ المسيح الذين آمنوا به سراً.



الآيات (4،5): "فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل. قولوا لإبنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعاً راكباً على أتان وجحش ابن أتان."

إبنه صهيون= أي سكان أورشليم (أش11:62+ زك9:9) والإقتباس تماماً من السبعينية. يأتيك وديعاً= حتى لا يهابوه بل يحبوه لذلك دخل راكباً أتان ولم يركب حصان في موكب مهيب كقائد عسكري. ولكنه الآن يركب حصان، فرس أبيض الذي هو أنا وأنت ليحارب إبليس ويغلب. ومن الذي يغلب إلاّ الذي دخل المسيح قلبه وملك عليه، فدخول المسيح أورشليم يشير لدخوله قلوبنا.



الآيات (6-8): "فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما يسوع. وآتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما.والجمع الأكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق وآخرون قطعوا أغصاناً من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق."

*فرش الثياب هي عادة شرقية *دليل إحترام الملوك عند دخولهم للمدن علامة الخضوع وتسليم القلب. ونحن فلنطرح أغلى مالدينا تحت قدميه.
 فما حدث يعني أنهم يقبلونه ملكاً عليهم، أو يملكونه عليهم. وإستخدامهم لأغصان الأشجار 
(غالباً شجر الزيتون) مع سعف النخيل يشير للنصرة (نصرة على الخطية) مع السلام. فالنخل يشير بسعفه للنصرة والغلبة (رؤ9:7). والأغصان تشير للسلام (حمامة نوح عادت بغصن زيتون) وهذا ما كان اليهود يفعلونه وهم يحتفلون بعيد المظال، عيد الأفراح الحقيقية وهذا يدل على فرح الشعب بالمسيح الذي يدخل أورشليم. وكل من يملك المسيح على قلبه يغلب ويفرح. وفرش الأرض بالخضرة هو رمز للخير الذي يتوقعونه حين يملك المسيح.



آية (9): "والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين أوصنا لابن داود مبارك الآتي باسم الرب أوصنا في الأعالي."

إستعمل البشيرون عبارات مختلفة ولكن هذا يعني أن البعض كان يقول هذا والبعض الآخر كان يقول تلك. أمّا تسابيحهم فتركزت في كلمة أوصنا نطق أرامي معناه خلصنا فهي مأخوذة من هوشعنا بمعنى الخلاص أي يا رب خلص (هو من يهوه)، فالفرح كان بالمسيح المخلص وغالباً هم فهموا الخلاص أن المسيح سيملك عليهم أرضياً ويخلصهم من الرومان. وهذه التسبحة (أوصنا.. ..) مأخوذة من مزمور (118).

الجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا= طبعاً هذه تشير لأن بعض الجموع تقدموا الموكب وبعض الجموع ساروا وراء الموكب. ولكنها تشير لمن آمن بالله وعاشوا قبل مجيء المسيح من القديسين، ولمن آمن بالمسيح بعد مجيئه. فالكل إستفاد بالخلاص الذي قدّمه المسيح. الكل في موكب النصرة. لذلك فالمسيح نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب ليفتحه ويخرج القديسين الذين كانوا فيه ويأخذهم إلى الفردوس. فالمسيح هو مخلص كل العالم. أوصنا لإبن داود= إشارة لناسوت المسيح وتجسده. أوصنا في الأعالي= فهو الذي أتى من السماء وسيذهب للسماء .. (يو13:3).



الآيات (10-11): "ولما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا. فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل."

سكان المدينة لم يعرفوه. ولكن من سمع عنه وعمل معه معجزات قد عرفوه. وهؤلاء كان أغلبيتهم من الجليليين الذين هم في وسط الجموع. وكل من دخل المسيح قلبه يرتج قلبه فيطرد من داخله كل خطايا تمنعه من الفرح بالمسيح المخلص ويبدأ في التعرف عليه. لقد خطط المسيح دخوله أورشليم في هذا الموكب المهيب ليعلن أنه ملك ولكن على القلوب وكجزء من تدبير صلبه يوم الفصح (الجمعة). فهو بهذا أثار اليهود ضده فهو دخل كملك ظافر، المسيا الآتي لخلاص شعبه (فهو ملك بصليبه).



(مر1:11-11)

إنجيل مرقس كله 16 إصحاح، إستغرق 10 إصحاحات منهم ½3 سنة من حياة المسيح على الأرض و6 إصحاحات لأسبوع الآلام (11-16). ممّا يشير لأن مركز الثقل في خدمة المسيح كانت آلامه وفداؤه للبشرية أكثر مماّ هي تعاليمه لذلك تصلي الكنيسة "بموتك يا رب نبشر" وكانت كرازة التلاميذ محورها صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته. ونلاحظ أن زيارة المسيح لأورشليم هي إفتقاده الأخير لهذه المدينة حتى تكون بلا عذر.



آية (4): "فمضيا ووجدا الجحش مربوطاً عند الباب خارجاً على الطريق فحلاه."

 وجدا الجحش مربوطاً عند الباب خارجاً على الطريق= هذا أحسن وصف لحال الأمم. فهم مشبهون بالجحشن لم يتمرن ولم يخضع لناموس الله وشريعته من قبل، يعيشون في وثنيتهم وخطاياهم في غباوة كالجحش، خطيتهم أفقدتهم حكمتهم. مربوطين برباطات خطاياهم وشهواتهم. خارجاً عن رعوية الله كالإبن الضال الذي ترك بيت أبيه فصار على الطريق بلا حماية من أبيه ليس من يضمه ولا من يهتم به. ولكن المسيح إهتم بهذا الإبن الضال وأتى ليحله من رباطاته وأرسل تلاميذه ليحلوه.



الآيات (7،8): "فآتيا بالجحش إلى يسوع وألقيا عليه ثيابهما فجلس عليه. وكثيرون فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق وآخرون قطعوا أغصاناً من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق."

إلقاء الثياب رمز للخضوع، فهل نخضع أجسادنا للمسيح عوضاً عن الشهوات الدنسة. ونلاحظ أن الشهداء فرشوا أجسادهم خلال قبولهم سفك دمائهم من أجل الإيمان كطريق يسلك عليه الرب ليدخل قلوب الوثنيين. والنساك فرشوا أجسادهم بنسكهم فصارت حياتهم طريقاً يسير عليه الرب لقلوب الناس. وهكذا كل خادم يخدم الله ويتألم ويتعب. وعلى كل منّا أن يطرح عند قدمي المسيح إنسانه العتيق فيدخل المسيح لقلوبنا منتصراً. ويعطي لنا الرب مسكناً في السماء، مسكن أبدي (2كو1:5+ مز24:118-26).



آية (10): "مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم الرب أوصنا في الأعالي."

أوصنا في الأعالي= هنا نرى موكب المسيا الموعود، كلنا فيه وهو رأس هذا الجسد المنطلق للسماء.



(لو28:19-44)

آية (30): "قائلاً اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما وحين تدخلانها تجدان جحشاً مربوطاً لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس قط فحلاه وآتيا به."

المسيح أتى ليقوم هو بكل العمل الفدائي ولكنه في محبته أراد أن يكون لكل واحد دور وخدمة. فالتلميذين يذهبان ويحضران الجحش، وصاحب الجحش يعطيه للسيد. ونلاحظ أن من يرسله المسيح لخدمة فهو يهيئ له النجاح فيها. ونلاحظ هنا عدم إعتراض صاحب الجحش.



الآيات (37-39): "ولما قرب عند منحدر جبل الزيتون أبتدأ كل جمهور التلاميذ يفرحون ويسبحون الله بصوت عظيم لأجل جميع القوات التي نظروا. قائلين مبارك الملك الآتي باسم الرب سلام في السماء ومجدٌ في الأعالي. وأما بعض الفريسيين من الجمع فقالوا له يا معلم انتهر تلاميذك."

سلام في السماء ومجدٌ في الأعالي= قارن هذه التسبحة بتسبحة الملائكة يوم ميلاد المسيح "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام" فهما مشتركتان في المجد في الأعالي ومفترقتان في السلام على الأرض هذا ما يقوله الملائكة. بينما يقول البشر سلام في السماء. فالملائكة فرحت بالسلام الذي صنعه المسيح على الأرض، أمّا البشر فيفرحون بالسلام الذي على الأرض ويتطلعون بفرح للسلام الذي سيحصلون عليه في الأعالي، فرحين بهذا السلام المعد لهم في السماء. وهكذا نتبادل شركتنا مع السمائيين. بينما نلاحظ أن أعداء ملكوت الله لا يفرحهم التسبيح ولهذا طلب الفريسيين من المسيح أن يسكتهم. ولنلاحظ أن المسيح إذ يقترب من قلوبنا (أورشليمنا الداخلية) فيتحول كل كياننا الداخلي إلى قيثارة يعزف عليها الروح القدس تسابيح فرحة. هذه التسابيح الفرحة هي بمناسبة نزع العداء بين السماء والأرض الذي أتى المسيح ليصنعه بصليبه، فصار سلام في السماء مع الأرض إذ لم يعد الله عدواً لنا ولا السمائيين أيضاً. أمّا المجد الذي في الأعالي فيعني إنفتاح السماء بأمجادها على الإنسان ليتمجد في الأعالي. حقاً كان الروح القدس ينطق على أفواه هؤلاء بهذه النبوات والتسابيح. القوات التي نظروا= المعجزات التي صنعها السيد المسيح خصوصاً إقامة لعازر.



آية (40): "فأجاب وقال لهم أقول لكم انه إن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ."

من عبد الأوثان من الأمم صارت قلوبهم حجرية كأوثانهم، حتى هؤلاء آمنوا بالمسيح وسبحوه. بل يوم الصليب تحركت الحجارة وتزلزلت الأرض فعلاً.



الآيات (41-44): "وفيما هو يقترب نظر إلى المدينة وبكى عليها. قائلاً انك لو علمت أنت أيضاً حتى في يومك هذا ما هو لسلامك ولكن الآن قد اخفي عن عينيك. فانه ستأتي أيام ويحيط بك أعداؤك بمترسة ويحدقون بك ويحاصرونك من كل جهة. ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك ولا يتركون فيك حجراً على حجر لأنك لم تعرفي زمان افتقادك."

لقد خربت أورشليم سنة 70م فعلاً بسبب شرورها.  ونحن سنهلك كهؤلاء أيضاً مثلها إن لم نستجيب لصوت الروح القدس ونتوب فنفرح ونسبح كهؤلاء وكان بكاء المسيح كما بكى على قبر لعازر إعلاناً لحزنه عمّا حدث للبشر من موت وفساد "في كل ضيقهم تضايق" والمسيح هنا يشير إلى ما تم بواسطة الرومان بقيادة تيطس وتدميره لأورشليم. ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك= قيل أن المجتمعين في أورشليم يوم أهلكها تيطس حوالي 2مليون بسبب عيد الفصح في تلك السنة. أحرق منهم تيطس حوالي 120.00على صلبان وقتل 1.2مليون وباع آلاف كعبيد والباقون ماتوا في مجاعة رهيبة حتى أن الأمهات أكلن أبناءهن. فمن يرفض المسيح يخرب ومن يقبله يفرح ويسبح. راجع (مت37:23،38+ أش7:1) هذه أجرة العصيان.

حتى في يومك هذا= لو كنت يا أورشليم قد قبلتيني كمخلص ما كان سيحدث لك ما سيحدث. 
ما هو لسلامك= الإيمان بالمسيح طريق سلام لها. أخفى عن عينيك= عدم الإيمان هو عمي بسبب خطاياها.



(يو12 :12-19)

الآيات (12،13): "وفي الغد سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء إلى العيد أن يسوع آت إلى أورشليم. فاخذوا سعوف النخل وخرجوا للقائه وكانوا يصرخون أوصنا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل."

وفي الغد= أي يوم الأحد. 
إذاً الوليمة كانت يوم السبت. الذين حضروا حفل العشاء أذاعوا النبأ السار أن يسوع الذي يريدونه كملك سيأتي إلى أورشليم. والجمع الذي إحتشد كان أغلبهم من الجليليين ومن الذين سمعوا بمعجزة إقامة لعازر فتحمسوا للقائه. وأمام هذا الإستقبال الحافل تأكدت مخاوف الفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة ووقفوا ينظرون خائفين وحاقدين. وسعف النخيل هو رمز للنصرة والبهجة (لا40:23+ رؤ9:7).
 وهم رأوا أن يسوع هو المسيح المسيا الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء وأنه سيأتي من نسل داود ليعيد لهم الملك (صف15:3-17+ لو32:1،33) فهم كانوا يحلمون بإستعادة كرسي داود بل وأن يحكموا العالم كله. ونرى من (1مك51:13+ 2مك4:14) أنهم كانوا يستقبلون الملوك* بسعف النخيل. *
ووجدت عملات مسكوكة من أيام سمعان المكابي عليها سعف النخيل.
 والنخيل شجرة محبوبة لأنها ترتفع شامخة نحو السماء فارشة أغصانها مثل التاج كأذرع تتوسل دائماً. خضراء على الدوام تزهر وتثمر لمئات السنين (مز12:92،13+ نش6:7-8) وفيه نرى النفس المحبوبة للمسيح تشبه بنخلة.



الآيات (14،15): "ووجد يسوع جحشاً فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب. لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتي جالساً على جحش أتان."

لا تخافي= فدخول المسيح لأورشليم كان للسلام ولم يأتي ليحارب الرومان وتسيل الدماء في أورشليم لكن ليملأ القلوب سلاماً. 
بل ليصنع سلاماً بين السماء والأرض. 
وكان دخوله وديعاً هادئاً وليس كالملوك الأرضيين يصنعون حرباً ويطلبون جزية. والجحش يستعمله الفقراء وفي هذا درس لليهود المتكبرين الذين يحلمون بملك أرضي. وفي تواضع المسيح هذا إشارة لأن أحلام اليهود في مملكة عالمية هي أوهام خاطئة. ودرس لكل من يحلم بمجد أرضي أنه يجري وراء باطل.



آية (16): "وهذه الأمور لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولاً ولكن لما تمجد يسوع حينئذ تذكروا إن هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه وانهم صنعوا هذه له."

لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولاً= كثيراً ما لا نفهم أعمال المسيح أولاً ولكننا من المؤكد سنفهم فيما بعد. وأنهم صنعوا هذه له= أي أنهم إشتركوا في تكريم المسيح كملك، وإشتركوا في تنفيذ النبوات، فهذه عائدة على النبوات.
 لم يكن التلاميذ فاهمين ولا الشعب ولا الفريسيين وكم من أمور تجري في حياتنا ونحن لا نفهمها.
 علينا أن لا نطالب بالفهم فسيأتي يوم ونفهم. 
لكن علينا بالإيمان.

:download:

المصدر موقع الانبا تكلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*
**كتاب أحد الشعانين - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*الاستقبال الروحي للعيد





*
*يدخل المسيح في هذا العيد ملكا ليملك ، ومخلصا ليخلصنا، يريد أن يطهر قلوبنا ويسكن فيها.*

*اليوم يسير في موكبه بين أحبائه الأبرار القديسين. فمن هم الذين فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق سوى الذين هم على مثال الشهداء الذين بذلوا أجسادهم وحياتهم من أجله .  *

*.زمن هم الذين زينوا الطريق أمام الرب بأغصان الشجر وسعف النخل سوى القديسين الذين أضاءت فضائلهم بمحبته.*

*ومن هم الذين أعطوه الجحش ليجلس عليه كعرش يحمل الملك سوى الذين يقدمون كل يوم حياتهم ورغباتهم ليملك عليها .*

*ومن هم الذين دخل الرب هيكلهم سوى الذين يقدمون اليوم قلوبهم طاهرة ليسكن فيها. لنصعد في هذا العيد مع الرب في موكبه الظافر وسط الرسل والتلاميذ الأطهار والأطفال الأبرار حاملين سعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون. نقرش قلوبنا إلى أورشليم السمائية مدينة الملك العظيم حيث مجد الله وهيكله الحى السمائى فنشترك مع قديسيه وملائكته وهم أمام العرش يخدمونه نهاراً وليلاً في هيكله المقدس والجالس على العرش يحل فوقهم 
(رؤ 7: 15).*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*طقس أحد الشعانين*

* *شعانين* معناها *هوشعنا أو أوصنا* ويحتفل كنسياً فى هذا اليوم إلى أورشليم بموكب ملوكي الذى سبق وتنبأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم.


* فى باكر تقابل مع زكا عند مروره بأريحا وفى قوله له أسرع وانزل دليل على وجوب اغتنام الفرصة للخلاص وكان مقدمة لعملية الفداء لأن إبن الإنسان إنما جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص من كان ضالاً (أنجيل لوقا 19 : 1).


*دورة الشعانين والصليب:*
وفيها يرفع الكاهن البخور أمام الهيكل وبعدها يزفون الصليب وأيقونة الشعانين وهى مزينة بسعف النخيل والورود ويتلون الفصول الخاصة بالدورة *كالآتى:*

1 – الهيكل الكبير (مز "الذى صنع ملائكته أرواحاً وخدامه ناراً تلتهب، أمام الملائكة أرتل لك وأسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس) ( يوحنا 1 : 44 – 52)
– أمام أيقونة العذراء مريم (مز "أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله. هو العلى الذى أسسها إلى الأبد لأن سكنى الفرحين جميعهم فيك الليلويا) والإنجيل ( لوقا 1 : 39 –56)
3 – أمام أيقونة الملاك غبريال (مز"يعسكر ملاك الرب حول كل خائفيه وينجيهم، ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليه الليلويا") والإنجيل (لو 1 :26 –38)
4 – أمام أيقونة الملاك ميخائيل (مز"باركوا الرب يا جميع ملائكته المقتدرين بقوتهم الصانعين قوله باركوا الرب يا جميع قواته. خدامه العاملين إرادته الليلويا") والإنجيل (متى 13 : 44 – 53)
5 – أمام أيقونة مار مرقس الإنجيلي (مز "الرب يعطى كلمة للمبشرين بقوة عظيمة، ملك القوات هو الحبيب، وفى بهاء بيت المحبوب أقسموا الغنائم الليلويا") والإنجيل (لو 10 : 1 - 12)
6 – أمام أيقونة الرسل الأطهار (مز "الذين لم تسمع أصواتهم فى كل الأرض خرج منطقهم وإلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم الليلويا") والإنجيل (مت 10 :1-8)
7 – أمام أيقونة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس أو أى شهيد آخر (مز "نور أشرق للصديقين وفرح للمستقيمين بقلوبهم. افرحوا أيها الصديقون بالرب واعترفوا لذكرى قدسه الليلويا") والإنجيل (21 :12-19)
8 – أمام أيقونة الأنبا انطونيوس أو أى قديس (مز "عجيب هو الله فى قديسيه إله اسرائيل هو يعطى قوة وعزاء لشعبه والصديقون يفرحون ويتهللون أمام الله ويتنعمون بالسرور. الليلويا ") والإنجيل (مت 16 : 24 –28)
9 – أمام باب الكنيسة البحري (مز " مساكنك محبوبة أيها الرب إله القوات تشتاق وتذوب نفسى للدخول الى ديار الرب الليلويا") والإنجيل (لو 13 : 23-30)
10 – أمام اللقان (مز "صوت الرب على المياه، إله المجد أرعد،الرب على المياه الكثيرة،صوت الرب يقوة الليلويا ") والإنجيل (مت 3 : 13-17)
11 – أمام باب الكنيسة القبلي (مز "إفتحوا لي أبواب العدل لكيما ادخل فيها واعترف للرب.هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه.الليلويا.") والإنجيل (مت 21 : 1- 11)
12 – أمام أيقونة القديس يوحنا المعمدان (مز "وأنا مثل شجرة الزيتون المثمرة فى بيت الله اتمسك بأسمك فإنه صالح قدام أبرارك الليلويا") والإنجيل (لو 7 : 28 –35)
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

محاضرات في علم اللاهوت الطقسي القبطي: المقدمات
61- طقس أحد الشعانين







    هو عيد سيدي كبير يتميز بدورة الشعانين و قراءات البشائر (الاناجيل) الاربعة.

*  طقس دورة الشعانين:
*
    § في رفع بخور باكر، وهي نفس مسيرة موكب السيد المسيح من بيت عينيا الي أورشليم وهي تخص تقديس السعف. بعد الدورة لا يوجد تقديس لسعف الذي يكون بركة للسنة كلها.

    § تبدأ الدورة بعد م يقال في رفع بخور باكر، فنعمل و 3 دورات بالصليب حول المذبح ثم نخرج خارج الهيكل ونبدأ الدورة في صحن الكنيسة تبدأ الدورة في الهيكل لأن الهيكل هو السماء وتكون الدورة بسعف النخل والصلبان و المجامر إشارة الي موكب النصرة وفي هذا الموكب فرحة اللقاء بين المسيح والكنيسة (العريس والعروس) التي  تقول هوشعنا أو أصنا بعني خلصنا فقد أنطلق هذا الموكب من الهيكل (السماء) خلال ذبيحة الصليب (المذبح) بعمل الثالوث القدوس (3 دورات) فالهيكل هو قدس الاقداس وفيه المذبح الذي هو عرش الله يتربع عليه الله الكلمة الذبيح.

      الدورة في صحن الكنيسة:  في 12 مكان يقفون فيه:

    § يقرأون فيها 12 مزمور و 12 إنجيل مع مرد خاص يناسب الايقونة ثم المرد الخاص بأحد الشعانين إشارة الي الارتباط بين العهد القديم (في المزامير) و العهد الجديد (فصل الانجيل) وصلوات المنتصرين (الايقونات) مع تسابيح المجاهدين (الشعب) حيث في ذبيحة الصليب صار الكل واحداً.

    المكان الأول: أمام باب الهيكل: الذي يرمز للسيد المسيح فالسيد المسيح هو الباب علي يمينه توضع أيقونة السيدة العذراء وعن يساره توضع أيقونة يوحنا المعمدان.

    المكان الثاني: عند أيقونة السيدة العذراء.

    المكان الثالث: عند أيقونة الملاك ميخائيل.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

    المكان الرابع: عند أيقونة البشارة و الملاك غبريال.

    المكان الخامس: عند أيقونة القديس مار مرقس الرسول.

    المكان السادس: عند أيقونة الرسل الاثني عشر.

    المكان السابع: عند أيقونة الشهيد مار جرجس أو أي شهيد.

    المكان الثامن: عند أيقونة القديس الانبا أنطونيوس أو أيقونة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت أو ايقونه أي قديس.

    المكان التاسع: عند الباب البحري.

    المكان العاشر: عند أيقونة عند مكان اللقان (أو الارباع الخشوعية)

    المكان الحادي عشر: عند الباب القبلي.

    المكان الثاني عشر: عند أيقونة يوحنا المعمدان.

    § في هذه الدورة نقدم بخوراً لله أمان أيقونات العذراء، و السمائيين والانجيليين والرسل والشهداء والنساك، كأنما يقف الكل معاً بالروح رافعاً تسابيح الشكر لله علي خلاصه العجيب.

      § حيث الكل يشاركوننا فرحتنا اليوم بالمسيح فادينا.



   إنجيل باكر:

    § في نهاية الدورة تصلي أوشية إنجيل باكر، ثم إنجيل باكر عن لقاء زكا بالسيد المسيح عبر الجميزة (لو 19) زكا يشير الي الكنيسة والجميزة تشير للصليب فلقاء زكا بالسيد المسيح إشارة الي البشرية التي كانت محتاجه للخلاص.



    القداس:

      § نصلي فيه صلوات سواعي الثالثة، و السادسة، و تقديم الحمل … قداس عادي.



    انجيل القداس:

    § نقرأ الاناجيل الاربعة (متي – مرقس – لوقا – يوحنا) فالمفروض أن تقرأ في اركان الكنيسة الاربعة: اشارة الي أن البشارة بالانجيل للعالم كله.



    الجناز العام:

    يعمل الجناز العام بعد انتهاء القداس الالهي يوم أحد الشعانين لجميع الراقدين في الرب خلال أسبوع الالام حيث لا تقام جنازات تذكارية عن أنفس المسيحيين المنتقلين خلال هذا الاسبوع للاسباب التالية:

    1-   هذا الاسبوع خاص لعمل  تذكار آلام و صلب و موت أبن الله.

    2-   لا تشترك الكنيسة في حزن آخر غير حزن يسوع عريسها.

    3-   للتفرغ للصلاة والتسبيح والصوم وهي حزينة علي خطاياها. 

    4-   لأنه يرفع بخور في الكنيسة خلال الثلاثة أيام الاولي من أسبوع البصخة المقدسة.  
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*للأمانه*

* +++الموضوع مجمعه من موقع الأنبا تكلا+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*صور لأحد الشعانين موجودين بموقع الكنيسة العربية هنا على الرابط التالى:*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127914
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

أخترت منهم :















​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

2تأمـــــــــــــلات فى أحد الشعانين -
*من تجميعى من النت
أول تأمل:
:download:
**تأملات في احد الشعانين* ​ أحد الشعانين . هذا هو اليوم الذى رتب فيه المسيح أن يكون ملكا ويعلن فيه هذه الحقيقة ولكنه يعلنها فى صورة متواضعة فأى واحد منا يتصور أو يتخيل موكب ملك قادم فى الشوارع يظن فيه العظمة ولكن ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب لم يريد أن يدخل أورشليم كملك أرضى ولكنه يعلن لهذه المدينة أنه أتى ليكون ملكا متوجا على قلوبنا وللأسف لم يفهم سكان أورشليم هذا المعنى ولكنهم أرادوه ملكا أرضيا لأنهم كانوا ينتظرون المسيا المخلص ليخلصهم من العبودية الأرضية ومن يد الرومان – فبعدما دخل المدينة أراد البعض أن يختطفوه ويتوجوه ملكا ولكنه هرب لأنه يريد أن يملك على القلوب وليس على الأجساد .



*وهنا نتأمل بعض الشئ فى دخول السيد المسيح لأورشليم ورحلته حتى الصليب والقيامة :-*

لما أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن حقيقته ما يريده منا وهو أن يملك على قلوبنا طلب من تلاميذه أن يحضروا جحشا وأتان وقال لهم عن مكانهم وما سيقول الناس لهم . وعندما أحضروا الجحش فرشوه التلاميذ بقمصانهم وجلس السيد المسيح عليه ودخل أورشليم كملك ولكنه ملك متواضع حقا وقيل أنه عند دخوله أرتجت المدينة كلها وتجمع كل من أمن به فى صورة غريبة لفد فهموا ما يريده منهم فعبر كل واحد بصورة مختلفة فنر الجموع قد خلعت قمصانها وفرشت بها الأرض لكى يدوسها الرب ونرى مجموعة أخرى قطعت سعفا من النخيل وأستقبلته به ونرى الكل فى سيمفونية فريدة من نوعها تسبح الله قائلا : *أوصنا فى الأعالى أوصنا لأبن داود . ولكل هذا رمزا فى داخل كل أنسان .
* 
*فالذين قدموا قمصانهم *كأنهم يتنازلون عن برهم الذاتى الذين يتوشحون به يتنازلون عنه ويقذفونه إلى الأرض ليدوسه شمس البر ذاته كأنهم يقدمون نفوسهم عريانة أمام الله ليظهر لهم كل ما فعلوه من خطية .
 لقد خلعوا أنسانهم الخارجى وأظهروا ضعف الإنسان الداخلى لفد تخلصوا من المظاهر الخادعة الذين يقفون بها أما الناس لكى يروهم أبرارا .
 لقد تنازلوا للسيد المسيح عن هذا البر سواء كانوا فعلوه حقا أم أنهم يتوشحون بالبر الزائف كى يقولون له مهما فعلنا فنحن عبيد بطالون

هؤلاء هم الذين قدموا له قمصانهم . 

*وماذا عن الذين قدموا له سعف النخيل ؟*​ 
عندما ننظر إلى سعف النخيل نجد أنه أعلى جميع المزروعات على وجه الأرض ولكى تثبت النخلة فلابد لها من جذر قوى يضرب أعماق الأرض ثابتا فيه مغروسا فى ثرى الأرض يأخذ منها ما يبقيه حيا . 

وعند تأملنا فى النخلة نجدها تشبه تماما الإنسان العالمى ذو الشهوات القوية لدرجة أنه أنغرس فى وحل الشهوات وعمق جذوره لكى لا ينزعه أحد ولا يقدر هو نفسه أن ينزع جذره منها .
 لقد نما فى الخطية شيئا فشيئا كالنبتة الصغيرة إلى أن أصبح عملاقا كالنخلة وأفرخ ثمارا للخطية كما تفرخ النخلة ورقا .

وأثناء دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم نرى الجموع تقدم له سعف النخيل كأنها تقدم له شهواتها بكل أنواعها المختلفة كأنها تقدم له تقريرا عن حالة الإنسان وروحه قبل عملية الفداء.وبنظرة أخرى إلى سعف النخيل نجد أنه يمثل الخطية المحبوبة التى تتملك على القلب يرفعها الإنسان إلى أعلى المراتب حتى نفسه وكأن الإنسان يقدم للسيد المسيح هذه الخطية المحبوبة التى فشل فى أنتزاعها من القلب ولكن كل محاولة كانت تتحول إلي فشل يرجع بعده الإنسان إلى أعماق الخطية –يقدمها له ليصلحها هو –
نعم لقد عرف الإنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو الطبيب الحقيقى الذى يستطيع أن يعالج أى شئ فى النفس البشرية حتى هذه الخطية المحبوبة التى فشل فى أنتزاعها يقدمها ليقول له أنت القادر أن تنتزعها من قلبى وتضع مكانها حبا يفوق حب هذه الخطية ألا وهو حبك المقدس الذى إذا حل فى القلب حوله إلى أتون مستعر وقوده حبك أيها الإله القادر الطبيب الشافى الذى لنفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا .

قد يرى البعض نظرة أخرى فى النخيل فقد يشبهها *بالإنسان الروحى* الثابت فى أرض الإيمان يمتص ماء الحياة ليحيا به إلى أن وصل إلى درجة عملاق فى الحياة الروحية وأفرخت حياته ثمرا وورقا وليس كالتينة التى لعنها السيد المسيح .

قد أكون متفقا مع هذا الرأى ولكن أقول هذا على إنسانى الداخلى الذى كلما وقفت أمامه أراه عملاقا قويا ثابتا كالنخلة ولكن عند النظر إلى أوراق النخلة أجدها يحوطها لون داكن على حوافها وفى منتصفها لون أبيض ناصع يدل على الاشتياق إلى الله والثورة الداخلية على حياة الخطية . 

ولذلك ولهذه الثورة وفى محاولة للإصلاح يقدم الإنسان الخاطئ هذه الأوراق لكى يقول له إن فى داخله ثورة عظيمة تريد أن تصحح من مسار حياة هذا الإنسان ولكن لضعف هذا الإنسان ولأجل أعتبارات كثيرة لا يستطيع أن يفعل شئ يقول له لقد أتيت إليك لتشفى جراحى . 

جراح نفسى التى سببتها الخطية . أعلم إنك قوى تستطيع أن تحررنى من خطاياى .

*وأخيرا* نجد كل هذا الحشد الذى أجتمع حول السيد المسيح وتلاميذه يسبحونه ويمجدونه إذ أنهم عرفوا بعض الشئ عن خطة الخلاص الذى وضعها منذ البدء عندما أخطأ أدم وخالف الله . أرادوا أن يعبروا جميعا وبنفس واحدة أنهم يشتاقون للقائه يشتاقون أن يتوجوه على قلوبهم يتصرف كما يشاء فى أمور حياتهم الداخلية والخارجية .

هذه هى الكنيسة بيت الله نراها فى كل وقت تسبح وتمجد الله الذى تألم من أجلنا حتى فى أثناء آلامه نراها تقف وهى حزينة لآلامه ولكنها ترى من على الصليب ليس بشرا ضعيفا ولكن ترى هناك على ربوة الجلجثة* ملكا متوجا قويا فى ضعفه* لذلك لم تختار المسيحية رمز للمسيح فى أبهى صورة له وهى فى التجلى لتكون شعارا لها ولكن أختارت أن يكون شعارها وشعار ملكها هو الصليب كما قال الكتاب المقدس *الرب ملك على خشبة.*

 *أما تانى تأمل هو:*​
:download:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*أحد الشعانين*
 يوحنا 1:12-18
 
 أحد الشعانين هو يوم استقبالُ السيدِ عند دخوله إلى مدينة أورشليم حيث ستتم أحداث الآلام والصلب والموت والقيامة، واستُقبل عند أبوابها من الجموع كملك ومخلّص بالسعف والنخيل وبالهتاف: "أوصنّا في الأعالي مباركٌ الآتي باسم الرب".
 من هم هؤلاء الذين استقبلوه؟ ربما رؤساء المدينة أو كبارها أو أصحاب الذوات و المراتب الرفيعة العالية؟ يجيبنا على ذلك الإنجيلي يوحنا بقوله: "الجمع الكثير الذي جاء إلى العيد" أي عامة الشعب أخذوا "سعف النخيل وخرجوا للقائه وكانوا يصرخون أوصنّا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب".
 هم شاهدوا المسيح وهو يقيم لعازر، أو سمعوا به، لذلك حملوا السعف التي ترمز إلى انتصار المسيح على الموت بقيامة لعازر ومن ثم بقيامته. صراخ الشعب حاملاً السعف ليس سوى تأكيد على هذا النصر العظيم للمسيح والذي به ننال الخلاص.
 عبَّر الشعب عن احترامه للمسيح فاستقبله، عند دخوله أورشليم، *بطريقة عفوية بسيطة متواضعة* *مليئة بالعواطف والتأثر كأنهم يعرفون أنه يتحضر ليقدم ذاته ضحية لخلاص الجميع*، وكان استقباله استقبال المنتصرين الظافرين.
 كلها لحد الآن رائعة وجميلة* ولكننا* سنرى بعد أيام قليلة أن الشعب الذي صرخ مرحّباً بالملك نادى أيضاً بصلبه وموته.
 كيف انقلب وتغيّر؟ فهو من جهة يرى العجائب التي صنعها يسوع ومن جهة أخرى ينسحب خائفاً مما يجري من حوله، لماذا كلُّ ذلك ؟
 حضور المسيح يزعج البعض كالرؤساء الذين لم يتأخروا عن وضع خطتهم الشيطانية لتسليمه للموت، فقاموا بتحضير الشعب وتأليبه ضدّ المسيح، فأغلقوا أعينهم عن كل العجائب التي صنعها أمامهم وأصمُّوا آذانهم عن التعاليم المقدسة كلها التي أعطاهم إياها، وهذا هو سببُ انقلاب الشعب على المسيح.
 بالنهاية كانت الأكثرية ضدّ المسيح والأقلية بجانبه. الأكثرية طلبت موته وبدون أن يعرفوا لماذا هكذا ببساطة لأن الرؤساء والمعلمين طلبوا منهم ذلك.
 الشعب الضعيف يتبع رؤسائه متأملاً أن يرضيهم، فيظن أنه يكسب بذلك ولكنه يخسر ذاته وخصوصاً إذا كانت هذه التبعية تودي لصلب المسيح، أما إذا أراد أن يبحث عن الحقيقة والعدل خارج المسيح فهو لن يعرف أن يجدها فيعيش في ضياع لا يعرف مكان تواجدها.
 إذا كنا سنذهب لنحتفل بيوم الشعانين متهللين كالأغلبية فرحين بملابسنا وأطعمتنا ومقابلتنا الكثير من الناس ناسين أن نفرح بحضور المسيح فينا أو مبتعدين عن كل ما يغذينا روحياً من ممارسة لأسرار الكنيسة أو أعمال خيرية أو متغربين عن التوبة والتواضع الحقيقيين فإننا نكون قد ضللنا الطريق ونكون بذلك، دون أن نعلم أو نريد، قد صرخنا مقدَّمَاً "اصلبه".
 إخوتي، وكنتيجة وخلاصة، إذا كنا من هذه الأغلبية التي تصرخ حاملة سعف النخل متهللة بالمسيح دون أن تعرفه في حياتها أنه الإله الحقيقي نكون قد ضلَلنا، لأن المسيح لا يبحث عن أشخاص ليصفقوا ويهللوا بل عن قلوب متهللة بالحضور الإلهي، يبحث عن الأشخاص الذين يتبعونه بإرادتهم في لحظات الألم والفرح، عن الذين سيموتون بموته فيتذوقون فرح قيامته، عن هؤلاء الذين سيصرخون مع القديس بطرس: "يا رب إلى من نذهب كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك" (يو68:60).​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*القيم الروحية في أحد الشعانين

*في مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام، نرى الكبار والصغار، رجالاً ونساءً وهم ذاهبين إلى الكنيسة، حاملين ٍبأيديهم سعف النخيل، يجدلونه ضفائر ويعملون به أشكالاً على هيئة صلبان، يرفعونها بأيديهم وهى مُزيّنة بالورود، حتى لا ترى واحداً لا يعرف أنَّ هذا اليوم هو: أحد الشعانين أو أحد السعف أو الخوص.
والحق إنَّ المسيحيين لم يحتفلوا بهذا العيد عبثاً، أو لمجرد تذكّر حدث عظيم في حياة المسيح، بل لأغراض مقدّسة نذكر منها الآتي:
*إعلان لاهوت المسيح  *
ففي قول السيد المسيح: " إِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلاَّهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا " (مت2:21،3) دليل على معرفته بالغيب، وأنَّه هو الإله الحقيقيّ الذي يعرف المستقبل..
وقد تم كل ذلك مع ملاحظة تعبير (*الرب*)، الدالة بوضوح على لاهوته..
وقبل أن يدخل أورشليم، وفيما هو يقترب منها، نظر إلى المدينة وبكى عليها، وأعلن ما سيحدث لأورشليم فقال: " سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ وَيُحِيطُ بِكِ أَعْدَاؤُكِ بِمِتْرَسَةٍ وَيُحْدِقُونَ بِكِ وَيُحَاصِرُونَكِ مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ وَيَهْدِمُونَكِ وَبَنِيكِ فِيكِ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُونَ فِيكِ حَجَراً عَلَى حَجَرٍ لأَنَّكِ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي زَمَانَ افْتِقَادِكِ " (لو42:19 – 44).
وهذا ما حدث على يد تيطس القائد الروماني سنة (70م)، أي بعد حديث الرب بحوالي (40) عاماً. 
إنَّ الكائن الفريد الذي لم يرد في التاريخ من يشبهه؟! لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد نبيّ أو إنسان ولد وعاش ومات؟ لأنّ ولادته الجسدية من عذراء فريدة (إش7: 14)!
وعاش كل حياته بلا خطية! وقد قال مرة لليهود " مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ " (يو8: 46).
وصنع معجزات خارقة!! فقد شفى المرضى، وجعل العرج يمشون، والصم يسمعون، والعمى يبصرون، والخرس يتكلمون، والمفلوجين يتحركون.. حتى الطبيعة كانت تخشاه وتطيعه، فكان ينتهر الريح ويأمر البحر فيهدأ...
وغفر الخطايا التى لا يغفرها إلا الله " وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ " (مت9: 2) وفى بيت سمعان الفريسيّ قال للمرأة الخاطئة: " مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ " (لو47:7).
وقد هزم الموت عندما أقام أمواتاً من الموت وأعادهم إلى الحياة فقد أقام: ابن أرملة نايين (لو7:11- 17)، وابنة يايرس )مت9: 8- 26)، ولعازر (يو11: 1- 44) وأخيراً استطاع بقوة لاهوته أن يقوم من بين الأموات ويصعد إلى السماء!!
*تأكيد صحة نبوات الكتاب المُقدّس  *
فقد تحققت نبوة زكريا النبيّ عن هذا اليوم: " اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ، هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ " (زك9:9)
وعن دخول المسيح الهيكل وتطهيره وقوله: " مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّ بَيْتِي بَيْتُ الصَّلاَةِ وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ " (لو19: 45 ،46)، هو تحقيق لنبوة إشعياء النبيّ: " بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى لِكُلِّ الشُّعُوبِ " (إش7:56)، ونبوة إرميا النبيّ: " هَلْ صَارَ هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ ؟ " (إر11:7).
وهذا يدفعنا أن نُقدّس بيت الرب لا أن نُدنّسه بأفعالنا الحقيرة، فالله لا يريد أن يكون هيكله موضعاً للتجارة بل مسكناً للقداسة، وكل نفس تستهين بقداسة بيت الله، لا بد أن يأتي يوم وتصير مثل أورشليم خراباً، وهكذا القلب الذي لا يملك عليه المسيح لنجاسته، يصير قفراً مظلماً، وإن كان البيت المهجور تملأه البوم والغربان وتكسيه الأتربة.. هكذا أيضاً القلوب الخالية من المسيح، تصبح مرتعاً لنسور الخطية ووحوش الإثم وتراب الغيرة والحسد والكراهية..   
توضيح مُلكْ المسيح
تُرى ما هى طبيعة هذا المُلك؟ أعتقد أنَّ المسيح قد جاء ليملك علينا، لا من بيت عنيا بل من السماء! مقبلاً ليس إلى أورشليم بل إلى قلوبنا! وإن كان المسيح قد صرَّح بأنَّه ملك، إلاَّ أنَّه لم يُصرّح بمُلك أرضيّ، لأنَّ ممالك الأرض تفنى وتزول، وهل يمكن لمن يحوط الأرض بجناحيه أن ينشد ملجأ في عش مهجور؟! أم هل يرتفع الحيّ ويتشرّف بواسطة لابسيّ الأكفان؟! وتستطيع أن تتحقق من مُلك المسيح الروحيّ، من قول الملاك للعذراء مريم عندما بشرها " وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ " (لو33:2)، فو كان المُلك أرضيّ ما قال إلى الأبد. 
إنَّ مملكة المسيح ليست من هذه الأرض، وعرشه لم يُبنَ على جماجم الموتى، ولهذا لم يقد ثورة ضد الامبراطور والامبراطورية، وعلى الذين يُطيعونه أن يُطيعوا قيصر ويُعطوه الجزية، ولهذا عندما شفى عبد قائد المئة (مت5:8-12)،
 لم يجعل شرط الشفاء أن يستقيل من وظيفته في الجيش الرومانيّ.
*التأمل في الموكب المهيب  *
والاحتفال البهيج والجماهير المحتشدة لاستقبال المسيح فترتقي عقولنا إلى يسوع الذي أحبنا، ونتأمل في تلك تواضعه الفريد، فيسوع الذي ضرب لنا بحقارة محل ميلاده في المذود، وعيشة الفقر التى عاشها وهو العظيم المالك كل شيء، ودخول أورشليم متواضعاً على أتان.. أروع الأمثلة عن التواضع والفقر الاختياريّ، وحفّز بذلك المساكين على الصبر محتملين ذلهم، والأغنياء على النزول إلى مستوى الفقراء ومواستهم! 
والحق إنَّ كثيرين يقبلون الله المحبة الذي يُطعم الفقراء ويشفي المرضى.. ولكنهم يتعثرن في فهم *الله المتواضع*، فقد رسخ في أذهانهم فكرة الله القوي الجبار.. ولكننا نتساءل: هل التواضع فضيلة أم رذيلة؟ أعتقد لو أننا رأينا ملكاً أرضياً ينحني ويُقيم ساقطاً من على الأرض، لتسابقت صحف العالم في نشر هذه الصورة، لعل جميع الرؤساء والملوك يتشبهون به، إذن فالتواضع فضيلة، فلماذا نمدحها في البشر ونرفضها في الله.  
*الاستعداد الروحيّ لاستقبال ملك الملوك * 
ولأنَّ المسيح قد جاء ليملك على قلوبنا مُلكاً روحياً، فهو لهذا لا يريد سوى قلبك ليسكن فيه، إذن مهما أعطيت الله بدون قلب نقيّ فلن يقبله ولن يرضى به، وأعتقد أنَّ الحكيم هو من يترك أمجاد العالم ويملأ بالإيمان قلبه، ويُقبل إلى يسوع ليتجند في جيشه الروحانيّ ويحتمي تحت راية صليبه، ويأخذ صورته ويرفعها عالياً، لكي يعلم الجميع أنَّه من أتباع المسيح الذين مَلكْ عليهم.   
فيجب أن نستعد لاستقباله بقلوب طاهرة قدَّستها التوبة، نعترف بأنَّ الله لا يسكن في قلب دنسته الخطية، فالله نور ونار والخطية ظلام وبرد.. فهل يمكن أن تقوم شركة بين النور والظلمة؟! كيف يمكن للحياة والموت أن يلتقيان معاً؟! بدون توبة لا حياة، ولا أمل فى حياة، ولا نمو أو إخضرار، هكذا قال رب المجد يسوع: " إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ " (لو13: 3).
*اكتساب مفاهيم جديدة*
فالمسيح الوديع الذي يدعو زكريا النبيّ ابنة صهيون، أن تتطلع إليه متواضعاً ووديعاً ليملأ حياتها ببهجة النصرة هو الذي أمسك سوطاً وطهر الهيكل وطرد الباعة والمشترين وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام (مت12:21)، ولم يدع أحد يجتاز بمتاع (مر16:11).
وقد أعلن لنا المسيح بهذا العمل سلطانه، حتى إنَّ الفريسيين سألوه: " بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا وَمَنْ أَعْطَاكَ هَذَا السُّلْطَانَ؟ " كان جواب المسيح: " وَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَسْأَلُكُمْ كَلِمَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِنْ قُلْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَيْضاً بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ أَفْعَلُ هَذَا: مَعْمُودِيَّةُ يُوحَنَّا مِنْ أَيْنَ كَانَتْ؟ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْ مِنَ النَّاسِ؟ " (مت24:21– 27).
*ويربط القديس أُمبروسيوس* بين تطهير الهيكل، والتطهير من الخطية، والشكلية، والعبودية المرُة للشر... فيقول: إنَّ الله لا يريد أن يكون هيكله موضعاً للتجارة لأنَّ هيكله مقدس، مؤكداً على خدمة الكهنوت أنَّها لا تتم بالاتجار بالدين بل بالبذل الإرادي مجاناً... فالتجارة تشير إلى روح العالم (مغارة لصوص)، والتطهير يتم بالتوبة والاعتراف والحل والتناول من خلال خدمة الكهنوت... والتطهير له بعد الصلوات والعبادات لتقديس الهيكل.


عن كتـــــــــاب
عيد الشعانين - للراهب كاراس المحرقى


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*ألحان أحد الشعانين بإمكانكم تحميلها من على موقع الكنيسة بردو على الرابط دة:
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1219827
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

أوصنّا: ترنيمة الخلاص

حقاً ما أروعها أُنشودة  تلك التي أنشدها أطفال اليهود ابتهاجاً بمُخلّصهم عندما دخل أورشليم، فالخلاص هو شهوة المؤمنين، وكل نفس تبحث عن حماية يجب أن تصرخ خلّصنا، وإلاَّ ابتعد الرب عنها فصارت مثل أورشليم خراباً، فالرب هو " قَاضِينَا، الرَّبُّ شَارِعُنَا، الرَّبُّ مَلِكُنَا، هُوَ يُخَلِّصُنَا " (إش22:33).
أتتذكرون قول الملاك للرعاة يوم ميلاده العجيب: " هَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ" (لو11:2)،

 فالمسيح قد جاء لخلاص البشر، من أمراضهم يُخلّصهم، ومن أعدائهم يُنقذهم، ومن خطاياهم ينتشلهم.. ألم يشفِ المسيح المفلوج ومريض بيت حِسدا..؟ وبيلاجية ومريم المصرية وموسى الأسود وغيرهم.. انتشلهم من بئر خطاياهم وغفر لهم.

*والحق إنَّ دخول المسيح أورشليم له بعد انتصاريّ عميق*, 
ولذلك نجد ربطاً في هتاف الجموع بين المسيح وداود، ففي التسابيح يذكرون داود " أُوصَنَّا لابن داود " (مت9:21)، لأنَّه رمز للسيد المسيح حين انتصر على الشيطان (جُليات الجبّار)، ويُعلّق القديس* أُغسطينوس* على الخلاص الذي قدّمه المسيح فيقول:
إنَّ ابن الإنسان قد جاء ليطلب ويُخلّص ما قد هلك (لو10:19)، لقد جاء الرب يبحث عن المفقودين الذين اختفوا بين الأشواك وتشتتوا بين الذئاب، لذلك حمل الأشواك في جبينه فخلّصهم منها بذبحه لأجلهم..
*(أوصنَّا)* هى دعاء المتألمين، الذين بدأوا حياتهم في رحم الألم، وشبابهم خريف دائم من الحزن والمرض..! وقد ظل الألم يعبث بأصابعه الحادة في أجسادهم، ويُمزّق بسهامه الصمَّاء أمالهم وأحلامهم، ويغزو بجيوشه البربرية قصور عواطفهم وحصون لذّاتهم، فلا تحزنوا على كل ما يُصيبكم من تجارب، فبين نسيج الألم خيط من ذهب، وفي ظلامه شمعة تضيء وإن كانت عيوننا مغمضّة لا تراها، أو أن ضباب الألم قد غطّاها! 
*فالألم قوة تُعلن عن ضعف الإنسان، لمسة جارحة ربَّما تفجر التوبة فى قلوب خطاة، نوراً يجعل الإنسان يرى قريبه بعين المحبّة، مدرسة يُثقل فيها الإنسان عقله عقلاً حكيماً.*
فإذا افتقدكم الألم بوجه القاسيّ، لا تستقبلوه بـ " لا " بل " *نعم *" ، لأنَّه " طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَتَحَمَّلُ الْمِحْنَةَ بِصَبْرٍ فَإِنَّهُ بَعْدَ أَنْ يَجْتَازَ الامْتِحَانَ بِنَجَاحٍ سَيَنَالُ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ مُحِبِّيهِ ! " (يع12:1)، سيأتي يوماً تعيشون في مجد دائم وعيد أبديّ لن تنقطع أفراحه، حينئذ لن يكون ظلام بل أنوار وأنوار وأفراح على الدوام.. ستقولون مع إشعياء النبيّ: " هُوَذَا هَذَا إِلَهُنَا، انْتَظَرْنَاهُ فَخَلَّصَنَا، هَذَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ انْتَظَرْنَاهُ، نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ بِخَلاَصِهِ " (إش9:25)، إذن فلنخلع عنَّا ثياب الحزن ونلقيها تحت قدمي مُخلّصنا، ونفتح قلوبنا بالإيمان للملك، ونحمل خوص الغلبة من النخل لأنَّه ظافر، ونُلوّح بالغصن للغصن الذي من مريم، ونصرخ مع الصبية قائلين:
" أُوصنَّا في الأعالي مُبارك الآتي باسم الرب ". 
(أوصنا) هى رجاء التائبين، فالخطية طرحت كثيرين جرحى، وكل من تألم من جروحها، ويريد أن يتحرر من عبوديتها يصرخ خلصنا، هكذا عاش بنو إسرائيل يقولون: " لِلْعُودِ أَنْتَ أَبِي وَلِلْحَجَرِ أَنْتَ وَلَدْتَنِي "، ولكن في وقت بليتهم وعندما تشتد عليهم التجارب، كانوا يلتجئون إلى الله ويصرخون إليه قائلين " قُمْ وَخَلِّصْنَا " (ار27:2).
نعترف بأننا كالابن الضال أخطأنا وعصينا وتمرّدنا.. فالجميع " قَدْ ضَلُّوا، وَصَارُوا كُلُّهُمْ بِلاَ نَفْعٍ لَيْسَ مَنْ يُمَارِسُ الصَّلاَحَ، لاَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ " (رو12:3)، ولكن ما أن صرخنا إلى الله، حتى فتح لنا ذراعيه لاستقبالنا وذبح لنا العجل المُثمّن، ووضع خاتم المُلك في أيدينا، فالله يُريد    " أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ " (1تي4:2)، وهو على استعداد أن يغفر لك، ولو كنت في آخر نسمات حياتك، هذا ما فعله مع اللص اليمين وهو على عود الصليب.
اجتمع الأعداء على أهل جبعون، فماذا فعلوا؟ أرسلوا إِلى يشوع بن نون ليُنقذهم من أعدائهم قائلين: " لاَ تُرْخِ يَدَيْكَ عَنْ عَبِيدِكَ اصْعَدْ إِلَيْنَا عَاجِلاً وَخَلِّصْنَا وَأَعِنَّا, لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَيْنَا جَمِيعُ مُلُوكِ الأَمُورِيِّينَ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْجَبَلِ" (يش6:10).
وعندما هزم الفلسطينيون بني إسرائيل تساءل شُيُوخُ إِسرائيل عن سبب الكسرة وطلبوا أخذْ تابوت العهد من شِيلُوهَ فيدخل الرب في وسطهم ويُخلصهم من أيدي أعدائهم " (1صم4: 3)، وقال بنو إِسرائِيل لِصموئِيل: " لاَ تَكُفَّ عَنِ الصُّرَاخِ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا فَيُخَلِّصَنَا مِنْ يَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ " (1صم8:7).
الخلاص من سنحاريب ملك آشور كان جوهر صلاة حزقيا النبيّ لله: " وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا خَلِّصْنَا مِنْ يَدِهِ، فَتَعْلَمَ مَمَالِكُ الأَرْضِ كُلُّهَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ وَحْدَكَ" (2مل19:19)، والخلاص أيضاً كان طلبة داود النبيّ:    " خَلِّصْنَا أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا وَاجْمَعْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ الأُمَمِ لِنَحْمَدَ اسْمَ قُدْسِكَ وَنَتَفَاخَرَ بِتَسْبِيحِكَ " (مز47:106).
والآن نحن نصرخ مع بني إسرائيل: " أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا خَلِّصْنَا مِنْ يَدِهِ فَتَعْلَمَ مَمَالِكُ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ وَحْدَكَ " (إش20:37)، وعندما يستجيب الرب لطلبتنا نرفع قلوبنا ونقول لكل المؤمنين: " باركوا الرب يا حنانيا وعزاريا وميصائيل سبحوا وارفعوه إلى الدهور لأنَّه أنقذنا من الجحيم وخلصنا من يد الموت ونجانا من وسط أتون اللهيب المضطرم ومن وسط النار " (دا88:3).


*عن كتاب : عيد الشعانين - للراهب كاراس المحرقى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*تمجيد باكر وعشية أحد الشعانين: مديح اليوم قد تمت الأقوال*

*اليوم قد تمت الأقوال*
*كما تكلم زكريا وقال*
*يا ابنة صهيون سوف يأتيك*
*وهو راكب على جحش ويمر فيك*
*اليوم صار في شبه إنسان*
*بتواضعه وهو الديان*
*اليوم تفرح أورشليم*
*وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم*
*في الطريق فرشوا قمصان*
*وهم يرتلون بالألحان*
*وكانت تلك الغصون*
*وجميع الشعوب يصيحون*
*هذا هو اليوم الموعود*
*هذا الذي صنعه المعبود*
*هلموا لنسر ونفرح*
*طلع الفجر ولاح وأصبح*
*اليوم أبصرت العميات*
*وهم أطفال رضعان*
*فتم قوله اليوم وبان*
*فلما سمع بقدومه القاطنون*
*فنظروه وحوله كتبة وفريسيون*
*كنا جميعا في فخ الشيطان*
*فجاء وخلص ذوي الإيمان*
*عباد الأصنام فازوا منه بالقرب*
*وشعب اسرائيل لم يعرف الرب*
*وقد اصبح الجاهل في اعتدال*
*وانكر قدرة ذي الجلال*


*من النبوات والأمثال*
*نبوة عن ايسوس بي اخرستوس*
*ملك عادل ليطهر ساكنيك*
*وهو مخلص سائر النفوس*
*راكبا على ابن اتان*
*وحوله طقوس ني انجليوس*
*وكل كور نفتاليم *
*خلصنا أيها الملك القدوس*
*ومن الشجر قطعوا الأغصان*
*ويقولون المجد لله القدوس*
*من النخيل والزيتون *
*هذا ملكنا محيي النفوس*
*الذي قال عنه داود *
*كما شرح في ابصالموس*
*وتبتهج الأنفس وتنجح *
*وأشرق على ني اخرستيانوس*
*وقد نطق الصبيان*
*كما ذكر داود في ابصالموس*
*بتسبيحهم باشويس ايسوس*
*خرجوا لملاقاته في جبل الزيتون*
*ومعه رسله كالشموس*
*بخطية آدم ابي الإنسان*
*وعم هداه الرئيس والمرؤوس*
*ونال كل منهم ما أحب*
*ولذا ضل وخالف الناموس*
*وصار العاقل في ضلال*
*وتعامي عن الحق المحسوس*


​*المرد: أوصنا خين ني اتشوسي………*
​ م ن ق و ل  ​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا


موضوع رائع

جدا

ربنا يبارككم
​​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك​


*أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكم 		*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع الجميل والمتكامل
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى للموضوع الجميل والمتكامل
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


*ميرسى خالص يا أمى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

